# Rolling Relics Santa Rosa,ca. Ride



## slick (Apr 10, 2016)

We will be in Santa Rosa for the month of April. So Saturday April 30th if you're in the area we will be meeting up at the Vets Memorial Building at 9am and leaving promptly at 10am. I believe there is a flea market at the Vets building that morning as well going on. You never know what you'll find. So see you guys April 30th in Santa Rosa,Ca.


----------



## slouchcycles (Apr 11, 2016)

Any idea on date for SF ride this year?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 12, 2016)

San Fran ride is July 30th.last Saturday in July.it should be posted just prior to the ride or you can join Rolling Relics on Facebook.


----------



## slouchcycles (Jul 5, 2016)

Any details on SF ride yet? Not on Facebook. Would like to start telling folks about it. Hi-Dive again? Thanks, Jay


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 5, 2016)

Still meeting at the Hi Dive.ride leaves at 10:00.


----------



## slick (Jul 5, 2016)

slouchcycles said:


> Any details on SF ride yet? Not on Facebook. Would like to start telling folks about it. Hi-Dive again? Thanks, Jay




Ill post up the ride details tonight on here.


----------

